# Orlando Magic @ Boston Celtics Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday January 10, 2005
Orlando Magic @ Boston Celtics, 7:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















K. Cato  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 













Boston Celtics 
Coached by: Doc Rivers 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































G. Payton | J. Welsch | P. Pierce | R. LaFrentz | M. Blount

Key Reserves:






















R. Davis | Al Jefferson | W. McCarty 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Paul Pierce


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The Orlando Magic look to record their first four-game winning streak in two seasons Monday when they face former coach Doc Rivers and the Boston Celtics. 

After dropping four straight, the Magic have responded by winning three in a row, including a 104-101 victory over the New Jersey Nets on Saturday. Grant Hill continued his comeback with 22 points and Hedo Turkoglu added 19 off the bench. 

After playing a combined 47 games in his first three years in Orlando, Hill has appeared in all but one game this season and ranks second on the Magic with 19.3 points and 3.5 assists. 

The last time Orlando had a four-game winning streak was from March 15-23, 2003, when Rivers was the coach. Rivers was fired after the Magic began the 2003-04 campaign by losing 10 of their first 11, and was hired by Boston in the offseason. 

Rivers got a measure of revenge on November 29 when the Celtics posted a 117-101 victory in Orlando. Paul Pierce scored 24 points, Marcus Banks contributed 20 and Boston held the Magic to 39 percent shooting (39-of-100), including 1-of-12 from the arc. 

However, the Magic have lost six consecutive games away from home and have not won in their last five visits to Boston. 

The Celtics have lost two straight after a 102-90 defeat to the Chicago Bulls. Pierce scored 20 points, but the other four starters combined for just 24 as Boston dropped its sixth in a row on the road.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

That loss in Orlando was terrible...I am expecting huge game from Steve-O because I am sure that that loss to Celtics left bad taste for him...
This game will be very important because its first on the road trip and further opponents are much more serious Wolves, Pistons, Pacers...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> That loss in Orlando was terrible...I am expecting huge game from Steve-O because I am sure that that loss to Celtics left bad taste for him...
> This game will be very important because its first on the road trip and further opponents are much more serious Wolves, Pistons, Pacers...


I agree, the Magic need to win this game in my opinion. A loss here would be worse than a normal loss because it's against a team we should beat and because we have Minnesota, Detroit and Indy coming up.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

On another note, the Magic are currently on a 3 game winning streak and can extend it to a season-long 4 games with a victory tonight. It'd be nice to avenge that pitiful loss we had at home to them.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

and we didn't have 4 game winning streak for 2 seasons...:shy:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul Kennedy says that Cato wasn't able to practice today, but will be in the starting lineup which obviously pushes Tony Battie back to the bench.


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Mobley has been traded, hopefully for Nene, stay tuned.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Woah, no Mobley, he's being traded.... wow, that was quick. I wonder who the hell it was for.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>heyitsme</b>!
> Mobley has been traded, hopefully for Nene, stay tuned.


Damn it! Hopefully it was something good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wonder how Francis will react.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh man, this is huge. For anyone not watching, he is not in uniform tonight and the Magic announcers say it's because he has been traded, although they do not know to who. Stay tuned.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Doug Christie may be involved, so says the Boston telecast...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Oh man, this is huge. For anyone not watching, he is not in uniform tonight and the Magic announcers say it's because he has been traded, although they do not know to who. Stay tuned.


They mentioned something about Doug Christie....hopefully the Kings are giving up more than that for you guys sake.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn, what a God awful start to this game. Just atrocious.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

There goes the team chemsitry, at least for now. Francis benched after 5 mins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hill just posterized LaFrentz! Magic are actually showing some fight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope Francis takes notice that everyone else is still out there playing hard even though Mobley isn't there. Hopefully he gets over this quick because if not, we're screwed.

And wtf, Christie? Ick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Just like that the Magic within 8, they've finally woken up and look to be playing well again. That, and Boston's transition D has been awful.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That was the best play I've seen anyone on the Magic make this year. Hill with the huge block on one end, sprinting down the court and finishing for 2 and the foul.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Please tell me about the trade!!! It is 5 o'clock in the morning over here and I am not watching the game, just was so curious when I saw Augmon starting and Steve substitution (www.nba.com)....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> Please tell me about the trade!!! It is 5 o'clock in the morning over here and I am not watching the game, just was so curious when I saw Augmon starting and Steve substitution (www.nba.com)....


Not sure yet.. no real details. Just a rumor Doug Christie is involved. I hope to hell it is more than that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic playing like crap, and JD hates Dwight's guts evidently because he's been sitting on the bench the whole goddamn game.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

This old Doug  what a bad news if we received only him


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> ESPN.com news services
> Sacramento Kings and Orlando Magic: The Kings are close to finalizing a deal that would send guard Doug Christie to Orlando for Cuttino Mobley and Michael Bradley, two league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford. In anticipation of reaching a deal, the Magic pulled Mobley and Bradley from the game just moments before tipoff. While the deal is not yet finalized, both sources told Insider that they expected something to happen soon.
> 
> Magic GM John Weisbrod has been lukewarm to Mobley since trading for him this summer. Mobley is an undersized two-guard who thinks "shoot first" on almost every occasion. The Magic wanted a better defensive presence in the backcourt and Christie can deliver.
> ...




:hurl:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Second quarter just started and Celtics already scored 46 points...:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Doug Cristie for Mobley???!!! And thats it???!!!
I think they have ruined everything...I just cant think about it right now, maybe tomorrow we ll be able to find some positive sides of this trade....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> Doug Cristie for Mobley???!!! And thats it???!!!
> I think they have ruined everything...I just cant think about it right now, maybe tomorrow we ll be able to find some positive sides of this trade....


Apparently Mobley and Bradley for Christie ...

I was hoping for better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Done deal.

Orlando play like dog poo.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Official. Mobley/Bradley for Christie. Ugh. They HAVE to have been able to get more than that. Ridiculous.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Cato and Francis wearing #5 bands on their legs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Is it me or is that building just silent?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Orlando play like dog poo.


 Like Doug poo :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It seems like every move John Weisbrod has made has looked at first glance, because Weisbrod obviously doesn't trade looking for equal talent or value, he trades looking for a player he thinks will fit in with the team. So far, I'd say every move he's made has been a smart one with the exception of the Bogans deal. This deal is no different in my opinion. I don't really like the way Mobley was fitting into the Magic and the way they want to play, so I'm not very sad to see him going at all. With Christie we lose some outside shooting, although Doug can knock down the open treys. What we gain is veteran leadership, a lot of defense, basketball IQ, willingness to pass, and one crazy wife. Not a great trade really, but not a bad one. I guess Weisbrod wasn't too pleased with the team's defense of late, so he went out and traded for one of the top perimeter defenders in the league. I can't say it's a bad trade.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Getting back to the game, I really am not pleased with what I've seen from Steve Francis tonight. I realize he's upset with Mobley getting traded, but he's a professional, he has a job to do. I don't want to see him out there pouting around like a 4-year-old and picking up techs. The NBA is a business, deal with it. Everyone on the team needs to get their heads in the game, but particularly number 3. :upset:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Doug is too old and his age is an issue, I just hope he will play the whole season without injuries...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully this trade will mean more of an offensive role for Dwight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Hopefully this trade will mean more of an offensive role for Dwight.


I think that's part of the thinking. I doubt Weisbrod was too fond of Mobley's shot selection. I think we're going to see a lot more of Hill, Christie and Nelson running the point with Francis at the off guard. Perhaps Weisbrod has been unhappy with Dwight's lack of involvement in the offense, and he thinks shaking things up will help that out, as well as the obvious improvement on defense.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The effort has been disgusting tonight, I don't think I can watch very much more of this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I bet Howard's done for the night now that it's the fourth :upset:.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Sucks when you get a 12-0 run just to get within 20 again.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

In my opinion, it was in very poor judgment to announce this trade right at the time of a game. Honestly, would it have hurt anyone to have waited until after the game to have made the trade and to have told the team? That way Francis and the rest of the guys have time to cool off and let it sink in before playing the next game, so maybe they could actually focus on the game. But no, by doing it this way the Magic go out there and stink up the court, obviously not giving 100% effort. Now there's no excuse for the players playing like they did tonight, but would it have been so bad to let Mobley play tonight and make the trade after the game?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Totaly agree...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> In my opinion, it was in very poor judgment to announce this trade right at the time of a game. Honestly, would it have hurt anyone to have waited until after the game to have made the trade and to have told the team? That way Francis and the rest of the guys have time to cool off and let it sink in before playing the next game, so maybe they could actually focus on the game. But no, by doing it this way the Magic go out there and stink up the court, obviously not giving 100% effort. Now there's no excuse for the players playing like they did tonight, but would it have been so bad to let Mobley play tonight and make the trade after the game?


They didn't want to risk Mobley getting injured, that's really the simplest explanation.

How about Nelson tonight, at least he's playing really well. I hope he gets about 15-20 mpg now that Mobley's gone. We might have to cut into Augmon's minutes though :uhoh:.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> They didn't want to risk Mobley getting injured, that's really the simplest explanation.
> ...


Nelson has been shooting great. He has a great stroke and can get a jumpshot off whenever he wants. I'm not so sure Nelson isn't the PG of the future for this team.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> We might have to cut into Augmon's minutes though


 To cut the minutes of the only person who is playing at least some kind of defence...

I just hope Doug will stay healthy and play solid D for us, he is averaging almost 5 asissts per game that will help too...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Christie's playing all of the backup PG minutes in Sacramento with Bobby Jackson injured, I see him playing a little point in Orlando as well.

As for Jameer, boy he's playing well tonight. His jumper is on, even out to 3-point range, 3-4 from behind the arc tonight, 7-12 overall for 19 points to lead the Magic. Unfortunately, the Celtics have 8 (no, not a typo) players in double figures.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Nelson has been shooting great. He has a great stroke and can get a jumpshot off whenever he wants. I'm not so sure Nelson isn't the PG of the future for this team.


 It was just one game, and when the outcome was already decided...
I don't remember when Nelson made at least 2 three pointers in a game, he has to develop his jumper in order to make some kind of contribution...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

119-101, Final 

15 points and 9 assists for Hill. 

19 points, 6 assists and 3 steals for Nelson, career game. 

12 and 9 for Dwight. 

Hedo goes 0-9 from the floor tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> 
> 
> It was just one game, and when the outcome was already decided...
> I don't remember when Nelson made at least 2 three pointers in a game, he has to develop his jumper in order to make some kind of contribution...


I'm talking about his form more than him actually making them. He is a good shooter... maybe not great out to 3 pt range right now, but I wouldn't doubt it is in the future. He is strong as a bull and quick as hell. He's gotten himself open jumpers all year and he shoots a good ball, he just hasn't had the confidence to make them. Plus, he's going from being a star at St John's and getting all the mins he wanted, to a bench player getting irregular minutes. That is quite an adjustment. 

I still think, irregardless of tonight's game, that Nelson can be a very good starting PG if given the opportunity.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*ugh!*

Please don't confuse saint joe's with st. john's. St. John's has had a great history with Mullin and Carneseca et al...but st joe finally has had a good 3-4 years and everyone keeps referring to them as st. john's.

Even when Jameer Nelson won every award last year, people still did it. 

just a little pet peeve. carry on.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ugh!*



> Originally posted by <b>patrick_wandalowski</b>!
> Please don't confuse saint joe's with st. john's. St. John's has had a great history with Mullin and Carneseca et al...but st joe finally has had a good 3-4 years and everyone keeps referring to them as st. john's.
> 
> Even when Jameer Nelson won every award last year, people still did it.
> ...


:laugh: 

Sorry, I type pretty fast so sometimes the fingers work faster than the brain. I really did know it was St Joe's, I swear.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*ok*

no prob


----------

